# Deputy Sheriff Ryan Tvelia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*







*

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Ryan Tvelia*

Norfolk County Sheriff's Office, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Tuesday, April 10, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 4/10/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Ryan Tvelia was killed in a motorcycle accident on I-95, in Walpole, while en route to Quincy to assist with the funeral detail for the mother of fellow deputy.

His department-issued motorcycle collided with a vehicle near Exit 11 at approximately 7:40 am. He was then struck by a second vehicle, suffering more severe injuries. He was transported to Norwood Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Deputy Tvelia had served with the Norfolk County Sheriff's Office for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and two sons.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Michael Bellotti
Norfolk County Sheriff's Office
200 West Street
PO Box 149
Dedham, MA 02027

Phone: (781) 329-3705

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21223-deputy-sheriff-ryan-tvelia#ixzz1rekFE586


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

RIP Deputy Tvelia.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Deputy Tvelia. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Dep.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Rest In Peace brother


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

RIP Deputy Tvelia


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Tvelia


----------



## DEPUTY DAWG (Aug 19, 2006)

Rest in Peace Ryan.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

my condolences to the Tvelia Family and the officers of Norfolk County Sheriff's Department.

Rest in Peace


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

R.I.P. brother


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP brother, you will be missed


----------



## lowbuckbob (Feb 5, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Any arraignments yet?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Not posted yet.It will be posted here as soon as they are complete.

http://norfolksheriff.com/

Funeral arrangements are being handled by the Dyer- Lake Funeral Home, 161 Commonwealth Ave., North Attleborough, MA. www.dyer-lakefuneralhome.com or 508-695-0200 or toll-free at 888-393-7525.

A wake will be held from 3 p.m. to 8 p.m. on Tuesday April 17, 2012, at the Dyer-Lake Funeral Home. A funeral Mass will be celebrated at 11 a.m. on Wednesday April 18, 2012, at St. Mary's Church, 14 Park St., North Attleborough, MA.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Looks like the walk through is at 5pm
http://m.legacy.com/obituaries/bostonglobe/obituary.aspx?n=ryan-tvelia&pid=156980837


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------

